# Phenoxymethylpenicillin and Breastfeeding



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi both,

I know 'normal' penicillin is ok when BF'ing but I've been given Phenoxymethylpenicillin this morning for tonsilitis. It was only when I was reading the enclosed leaflet that I realised I hadn't told the doctor I was still BF'ing dd2 so rang to check as it says this shouldn't be taken when pg or BF'ing. She's just rang back and left a message saying "pencillins are fine when BF'ing".

I know I shouldn't doubt her but even when I googled I didn't get a definite "yes it's ok" like you do with other penicillins that I've had before and I'm wondering if they've passed the message on and she's done a quick call inbetween patients so hasn't actually double checked.

If it is ok or _should_ be ok, what effects could dd2 have? If it's just the runs as with other penicillins then that's fine, but if it's something more 'serious' then obviously I won't take them.

Thanks,

Chux xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Phenoxymethylpenicillin is the most basic penicillin on the market. It is also known as Penicillin V. It is excreted in breast milk in significant amounts and risks to the baby are present. It is up to the physician to decide whether the treatment is sufficiently warranted in the woman against any risk.

The risks are oral candida in the baby or antibiotic related diarrhoea, the baby can be sensitised to penicillin and the brain is not fully mature, so penicillin could cross into the baby's brain and cause neurotoxicity like seizures. Obviously the last one would depend on the dosage given to the woman and the amount of breast milk being consumed.

You can try to minimise exposure if it is decided that you should take the antibiotic by feeding before a dose is due.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thank you, that's really helpful and put my mind at ease a little.

I've been prescribed 2x250mg four times a day and given a 7 day course - I've had tonsillitis since Tuesday and it's getting worse so I definitely needed something. Are there more risks with this one than amoxycillin for example?

Dd2 is nearly 16 months and only feeds twice per day, probably a total of half hour. I know they always say to complete the course but why is this? Could I stop after a couple of days if things improve?

Thanks again,

Chux xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

In comparison then there is an increased risk of side effects with Pen V however the absolute risk is still very small.

This is usually the antibiotic of choice for tonsillitis as it works against the streptococcus bug that causes the infection. You do have to finish a course to ensure all trace of infection is cleared. Stopping early means infection is likely to return and this is also a factor in causing antibiotic resistance.

Get well soon x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Mazv, that's brill. They're already kicking in and I am yet again amazed with antibiotics!

I'll make sure I finish them and hope dd doesn't suffer too much.

Chux xx


----------

